# Chinese methods of depopulating boards



## kjavanb123 (Oct 10, 2014)

All,

A link showing video of depopulation method done by Chinese, shared by Gaurav.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?index=2&list=PL599B6BA9A305DF21&v=r5npyZBMJ4s

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## gaurav_347 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey Kevin I found this video on this forum itself! but that's alright newbies can have a look on the how the boards are processed on a large scale.


----------



## Tankman (Oct 13, 2014)

Chinese? Always thought this video was from South Korea, by a refiner named DBI Tech?


----------



## truandjust (Nov 13, 2014)

That's definitely Korean.


----------



## user 12009 (Jan 20, 2015)

truandjust said:


> That's definitely Korean.


Yes, a lot of Korean signs at the end.


----------



## davidalimoges (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi everybody,

How about this Made in China:

http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/High-separation-rate-e-waste-recycling_60123775519.html?s=p

Does someone have any experience with this type of machine?


----------



## Smack (Jan 30, 2015)

There are companies here in the US that make that type of equipment, Eriez to name just one.


----------



## johnny309 (Aug 19, 2015)

A LOT OF DUST....
Simple way....reverve engeneering .....a "bed" of liquid solder ,pass the board then a robotic arm will flip it over.....all "mounted" components will fall....
Much faster....and you will get a "bonus" from the extra solder


----------

